# Notice of Upcoming Site Changes Jan 2009



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2008)

On or about January 1st 2009, we will be doing some minor changes to the site.

*Site Rules:*
We will be reformatting the site rules to make them easier for members and staff to follow.  Right now, we have policies scattered in separate threads, with some redundancy.  We will be centralizing everything into 1 rules listing, with some streamlining.  There may be some minor policy changes so I recommend everyone review them once they are posted. I don't anticipate any major policy changes at this time.
*
Reputation System:*
Some minor value adjustments will be done to balance out some sections. There may be some rep-power changes as a result, however nothing major is anticipated. The 10 top posters might lose a point or 2 of power, but most members won't see any ill effect.  Rep scores should be unaffected so all reputations should remain as they are.

Staff areas and most non-martial art areas will remain low/no rep areas.

*Post Count Readjustment*
Based on the poll conducted in the Supporting Member area, and staff discussions, we will be de-counting the game threads.  Both the Locker Room and B&G are also being considered for de-counting. I am currently looking at both sections with the intent to reorganize them whille still counting their postings. 

*Forum Section Changes*
Some area's currently being considered are a Premium Instuctors and School Owners section for the discussion of martial arts business, as well as a video section.  A few other areas are being considered as well for introduction during Q1 of 2009.
*
Main Site ReDesign*
During the first half of 2009, I am planning on redesigning the entire MartialTalk website.  Forum should not be effected, though a few options on the tool bars may change.



We thank you for your continuing support!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes Bob thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2008)

I think having a Premium Instructors and School Owners sections a great idea. I'm sure that there are many who would appreciate that to get feedback on what or what not to do in varying circumstances.  
Nice idea Bob

Everything else is being looked forward to as well. Can't wait. :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up -- and I think it's worth noticing that the changes ARE NOT unilateral.  Bob took and listened to board member input for chunks of this...  which he's not obligated to do!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2008)

Happy computing, dude!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 27, 2008)

GREAT!  thanks for the heads up, Bob!

We had talked about a "Teaching Martial Arts" forum for discussions regarding specific teaching related topics.  Any chance of seeing that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2008)

Possibly.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Bob.


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking forward to the new changes.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## exile (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 27, 2008)

Bob, thank you, you have an awesome site here, and it sounds like it can only get better. You are providing a much valued service to the MA community, and I for one, commend you for your time and effort in the advancement of the arts.


----------

